
Build a Hacker News Clone in Under 90 Minutes with Django - badRNG
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=292GB6snFYo
======
badRNG
I don't typically spam HN with tutorial links, but this is one of the better,
concise videos for a complete beginner to the Django framework.

You probably should be familiar with another back-end web framework, as not
much time is spent discussing the basics, but I imagine most people who'd be
interested in something like this already are.

